# Our new dog



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Meet Maisie, our new dog, a companion for Polo, who has shown no sign of appreciation yet. Grrrr! :roll: 

Maisie is a rescue dog of indeterminate parentage, although I think there must be a lurcher somewhere in the mix. She is 11 months old, very small and cute and I rather think we are going to end up with something we have never had before or encouraged - a lap dog!

Hope I've managed to add picture - I've had several tries!


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

What a sad little face.
Well done for rescuing her, they do come round and they do appreciate a good home.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog*

Hi

Definitely a lurcher in part. Lovely dog, and well done for taking a rescue. She will be a very loyal friend.

Russell


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

She looks gorgeous. I love the name. Nice to have 2 dogs they are company for each other


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Yay!
Good for you - 
Here's wishing you a smooth transition.

Jacquie, Murph and Jack


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

See she is already trying to show her gratitude by "helping" with the gardening :lol: 

She looks like a lovely dog


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

She looks like a Maisie - great name!
Good on you for taking her in. 

Wishing you lots of patience and understanding!


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

She's a lovely looking dog, glad she has found a good home


----------

